# Packrafting MF Salmon @ High Water



## eiralch (Jun 18, 2008)

while the buzz is a fantastic place for beta, entertaining and digressing threads it may not be the best place for getting a 3rd party evaluation of your personal limits. I would have the conversation with your group. 

Expect log jams and strainers. I have seen a warning from the forest service re: river wide log jams. There's a thread on it somewhere around here.

I live in SE Idaho and can advise there is still a lot of snow up high; a lot of my friends are still skiing. I was scheduled for a launch around the same time on the MS and our group of 5 boats (4 oarmen / women being guides) concluded it is a little too sporty for our tastes and have opted for a fall trip. We're late 20's early 30's class 3/4 comfort zone for this type of river.

Maybe someone who lives more local or upstream to the MF and has been watching local water levels swell can chime in....


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

Do you have a big water roll? If not a swim at high levels without the chance of self rescue can be deadly at high flows. More than one swimmer has perished on the Middle Fork due to strainers and flush drownings. I have a pack raft and wouldn't do it above 4 feet or so if you are just a class three paddler with some class four experience.
My cut off for the Middle Fork has lowered as I get older but it currently stands at 6 feet in a 16 foot raft. I have just seen too much carnage at higher levels.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

I ran Marsh/Middle/Main in a packraft a few weeks ago. We put on at 6.8' and dropping. It was fast, intense, consequential read and run paddling -- especially Marsh, with Middle and Main less so.

One man's class III is another's II and yet another's IV. Need more info to go on, but in general I'd say if you aren't certain you're ready then 8' is probably too big for your first time down in that boat. If you're skipping Marsh and your group knows the river/scouts, then maybe. I found the Middle and Main quite forgiving at the level we had, but you have to be comfortable (read: relaxed) in big, fast moving water. A roll isn't mandatory, but you better be fast with your self rescues.


----------



## Tall Man (Jul 10, 2006)

Middle Fork Salmon River Flow Information Rafting & Kayaking | Whitewater Guidebook 

My guess using this chart is it ought to be about 6.5 - 6.75' and dropping by June 19. (That's the view from my office computer, 2000 miles away.)


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

At high flows, over ~ 5 feet, the ability to rescue yourself in big water is key. At 6-7 feet the likelihood of a long swim is very real - so it really is about your skill level and your ability to self rescue. 

From your brief description I would say wait until you have solid class IV skills for a run over 5 feet. And be prepared for a real swim over 4 ft. Also do you have the option to jump into a raft for sections that are maybe a bit over your head? Or if a hot spell bumps flows up while you're on the river? 

Your swimming ability, use of gear suitable for a long swim given the water temperature, cardiovascular health (can you swim a mile? Do you workout often?), and mental ability to make rational decisions in potentially life threatening situations are also very real factors.

I won't venture a guess as to the flows for your launch date. But NOAA offers forecasts that go about ten days out.


----------



## tripple (Nov 4, 2010)

My limited understanding of pack-a-rafts is that:
1)designed for one person
2)they are made out of light(er) weight material
3)in a short round shape
4)gear goes on your lap
5)kayak paddle 
6) youtube shows they are like an IK but "twitchy"
7)never seen anybody with a Class 3 roll (have seen am IKer with one so not doubting)

Paired with 
MFS speculations as it sits at 8' after a solid ID winter and we all hear/watch full size logs rolling down stream...

Please wear a GoPro.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

tripple said:


> My limited understanding of pack-a-rafts is that:
> 1)designed for one person
> 2)they are made out of light(er) weight material
> 3)in a short round shape
> ...



Your understanding *is* limited. Maybe dated is a better word?

1. Sometimes, but not always.
2. "Light" is relative. They range from 2 to 15#.
3. Some (the ones designed for lake paddling) are, most are not.
4. Not in the whitewater versions.
5. Usually, yes.
6. If "twitchy" means they are nimble, and can be turned quickly, then yes.


----------



## tripple (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you for the update on the developing technology and capabilities.

Sounds like the proper tool for the job.

Please, Please wear a GoPro.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

There are some good links on this site to Grand Canyon packraft trips, worth checking out for sure.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 4, 2012)

mattman said:


> There are some good links on this site to Grand Canyon packraft trips, worth checking out for sure.



Grand Canyon is similar to the Main Salmon this time of year, for sure, but has zero similarity or relevance to Marsh, IMHO.

Here's a vid of packrafts self-supporting the Grand this past January:

https://vimeo.com/203769552


----------



## tripple (Nov 4, 2010)

Sweet footage,

Looks like people are developing some skills. 

Personally, I would not recommend the MFS without a solid combat roll above 5, would not bring anyone who is not prepared for the swim of a lifetime above 6, and there are a select few that I trust watching my back above 7. Never seen 8, but I am open to the possibility.

Everyone chooses their own adventure. I haven't seen a pack-a-rafter yet I would recommend heading that direction in 9 days. Just make sure you got the skills to pay the bills and you're not asking someone else to save you.

Just wear your frick'n GoPro, that mystery move at Pistol its gonna be sweet.


----------

